# What problems did you have in school?



## melarlee

- Not going to class
- Bringing drugs, cigarettes, and other "illicit" items to school 
- Just getting up and leaving the school 
- Not wanting to pay attention and thus distracting the people that were unfortunate enough to sit next to me as well
- Pending important discussions are teachers should be teaching by asking semi (and semi is even a stretch here) related questions requiring long answers... And of course I needed a good few examples to *ahem* _fully_ understand the unrelated concepts.
- On a similar note, writing tangent papers that only had a basis with the actual assignment
- Dodging detentions and in school suspensions by just continuously dipping out of school at the right moments
- Calling my incompetent teachers retarded in front of the rest of the class (but only when they seriously deserved it :crazy

That was high school. College is much better considering nobody is really trying to force me to do anything which I think was the underlying cause of it all. Though I still have a problem attending classes and I let everything and I mean EVERYTHING go to the last minute. I've also had to manipulate my way out of bad grades quite a bit and therefore have had an unfortunate slew of close relatives funerals to go to over the past couple years... 
That's the ENTP way though I suppose. :laughing:


----------



## Digger Blue

School security was shaking down students as they went in the front door. I happened to be wearing my long trench coat which was great for hiding all kinds of contraband. I got busted for good. Here is what they took from my coat:
one extension cord, a car battery and a charger, my lunch (yogurt, 2 cans of pop, 1 salami and cheese sandwich, 3 celery sticks and some carrots, 2 oatmeal cookies), 1 video camera, 2 prostitutes, a new bicycle (some assembly still required), my Harley Davidson (Okay, I was supposed to park it out front, but I didn't want to leave it out there), and a pack of cigarettes. 

Everything got taken away from me, and the only real punishment I got was for being underage and having the cigarettes. 

Digger Blue
:crazy:


----------



## solokrato

1. Legally blind until i was 9 ( special ed classes my entire elementary, they thought i was stupid but i just had outstanding hearing.) they found out because i went an entire half season of little league without hitting a ball.
2. Fat and okay about it until i could see myself.
3. ****** stage in middle school (but wanted to change, and told myself i would go to prom with the hottest girl in my high school) 
4. transformation in high school, lost a ton of weight, got a lot of close friends, fought the biggest kid in school for fun, and went to prom with the hottest girl :laughing:
5. in college know trying to develop my grammar skill's but still have a 3.7:crazy:


----------



## Harley

Essentially what I hated from grade 1-10:

Content was dry and fact-based, rather than context-based
Intelligence was measured by how well you took directions and regurgitated material rather than, having any original thoughts about what was being taught, and being able to relate ideas to other ideas.
Critical thinking was not at all encouraged (though to be fair it wasn't discouraged either)
Emphasis on style and conformity (wearing your uniform properly) over substance (i.e. being encouraged to have your own thoughts and opinions)
School emphasized extrinsic value of education (get good grades to go to a good college, and get a good job, and be materialistically happy) rather than intrinsic (learning for the sake of learning, the joy and beauty of ideas and their power to transform, enlighten, or destroy)
Lack of any interesting courses
Inability to recognize that not all students flourish under conformity. In fact is destroys some. 
Lack of direct communication between educators and students. Nobody ever asked me what _I_ wanted to learn, what _I_ wanted to do, and what were _my_ thoughts. Instead complaints went directly to parents, who didn't ever bother to give me, benefit of the doubt, and assumed they had a dumb ass for a daughter.
Social playground of students was an absolute jokes. People didn't make friends, they made alliances. 

And that's just the short list. :dry:


----------



## angularvelocity

bhavik15 said:


> In terms of your personality style.
> 
> Being an ENTJ
> - problems with teachers giving "busy work"
> - sometimes being too harsh and less diplomatic then possible.
> - procrastination
> - overloading myself with responsibilities
> - putting effort into things I liked (clubs) and shirking responsibilities with school work.


Being an INFJ:

Not being able to use my "out-of-the-box" thinking in applications.

Forced to take classes that don't cater to my interests and passions.

Keeping on top of deadlines for homework.

Daydreaming and doodling in class :laughing:


----------



## Lycrester

I loathed group work what with the forced conversation and lazy ass partners. 

I had people I walked to class and sat at lunch with but I'm not sure if I would call them friends. I never felt a "deep" , trustworthy connection with most of them.

I always ended up in the counselor's office or even the psychiatrist and yes,my high school did have one. She was nice. 

I was a weird kid and not in the appealing Breakfast Club way either.


----------



## Digger Blue

Ever watch the movie "Twins" with Danny Devito and Arnold Schwartznegger?
Arnold found out he had a twin brother and tracked him down to a Catholic school. They had his photograph, and gave him the news that he'd gotten one of the sisters pregnant. That is trouble in school.


----------



## sprinkles

Being an alien from another planet. Or at least acting like one...


----------



## lylyness

I got an IEP that I didn't actually need, allowing me to get away with murder because of "special needs" I pretty much exaggerated/made up. I lied and cried on cue to get out of academic commitments. 

And procrastinated a lot. Especially because I could get extra time on anything I wanted.


----------



## road

Being an INFP:
Problem 1: People
Problem 2: Boring homework which most people thnk is nescessary to live
Problem 3: Teachers (Yes they are people too!)


----------



## susurration

infp

- i'm a visual spatial learner. I learn through concepts and pictures and abhor repetition. I didn't even know anything about learning styles until I was 19, so I was using inefficient and insufficient study techniques and learning techniques for most of my life. I need a lot of visual stimulus, and I need to see relationships and the big picture. Not irrelevant tiny details, completely detached from everything else
- I learn in leaps and bounds and in a haphazard fashion. My understanding doesn't slowly build up. It suddenly compounds in a very random fashion, were suddenly 'I get it'. Tests really got in the way of this
- I'm an individual learner. I don't really particularly enjoy class discussions, unless with people who engage deeply with the material. Nevertheless, talking about things does not 'sink in' with me. I need to see rather than hear. In the end, i'd rather learn completely -on my own- without distractions from other people. I really did not like sitting in a table with people. I get way too distracted. I also prefer to direct my own learning and go wherever interest takes me
- Pages of written notes don't help me. Copying notes is the -biggest- waste of time. Also just reading endless passages without doing anything with the information bores me
- Boredom in class
- Laziness due to disinterest and apathy
- Not being challenged enough
- Not enough creative approaches and tasks


----------



## mickey

same problems I have now: 
1. Clash with authority figures
2. Miss details


----------



## Peripheral

Math. It's the bane of my existence.


----------

